# Hello from Paris (France) => strange guy !!!!



## domzique (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

I'm a professional musician for live concerts and studio recording, but am also a sound engineer for Cinema/TV productions and a professional DVD/HDDVD/BLURAY Authorer (list of work => BANK JOB / RESIDENT EVIL 1-2-3 / SAW 1-2-3-4 / BABEL / HotFuzz / Million Dollar Baby, Death Sentence, etc....).

I play guitare (classique to heavy metal), piano (all kind of keyboard), drums and i compose different style of music.

I prefer to compose a mix of orchestra/rock/electro musics (like John Powell).

I mixed and mastered, a few years ago, rock/electro/metal albums.

My prefered Film and classic music composers are John Williams ("GOD"), John Powell ("Master"), Jerry Goldsmith, James Newton Howard, Howard Shore, Alan Silvestri, Steve Jablonsky	(transformers and the island), Joe Hisaishi (princess mononoke, sen to chihiro, totorro.......), David Arnold (great Casino Royale !!!!), ---- Mozart, Beethoven, Puccini, Bach, etc..........

I find your website from the support forum from EASTWEST website.

I dont speak very well english (because i am french guy !!!! HAHAHHA no i'm kinding...), but i try to be understandable.

I am glad to join this community to help or to find help.

Bye
Dom.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Dom,

welcome here to a place of interesting musicians. I am sure many will be glad if you share your music and insights! No matter how strange they are :mrgreen: (actually most of us are strange). 8) 

Best
Hannes


----------



## CFDG (Mar 7, 2009)

Bienvenue! Nice list but what about Maurice Jarre? Georges Delerue? Francis Lai? Alexandre Desplat? Gabriel Yared? Michel Legrand? François de Roubaix? Antoine Duhamel? Joseph Kosma, and many others? 

Camembert? Baguette? Tour Eiffel, remember? :mrgreen: 

Just kidding, welcome to Vi! 

Christian


----------



## alphonse (Mar 7, 2009)

and Vladimir Cosma o=<


----------



## CFDG (Mar 7, 2009)

And *Michel Magne* !






http://marcelrouste.com/birthday.mp3


----------

